# Circuito variador de velocidad de motor de 10 HP



## llalexll (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola a todos, buscando en el foro encontre circuitos variadores de velocidad de motores, pero estos eran pekeños, lo que yo estoy tratadon de hacer es diseñar un circuito controlador de velocidad de corriente alterna para un motor de 220 v . 10 HP, aver si alguien me puede pasar información al respecto, o algunos links intenrezantes.

Gracias.


----------



## dant (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola amigo:

Con que micro o DSC los vas a hacer ?
Si es para un motor trifasico, en la web hay un monton de notas de aplicacion de controles 
vectoriales y otros. 10 HP es interesante !!

saludos, dant


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 14, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/ con IGBT trifásco.


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas (Sep 8, 2009)

hola estoy haciendo una moto electrica y quisiera sabre si  este variador sirve para dc para trabajarlo con las baterias les agrdeceria la aclaracion esto es un proyecto para mi tesis les ageadescooo muchooo

hola de nuevo quisiera saber como contruir un variador para un motor trafasico de dc es mas menos grande es para la moto. el motor esta en la fase de construccion yo le calculo como de 4500w y en revoluciones seria del orden de  10000 a 13000 mas o menos y  en cuanto a consumo de de 48v a 60 mas o menos cuando lo terminemos les coloco las espesificaciones del motor y una foto  po el momento necesito como construir el variador gracias por su ayudaaa


----------

